# Amazon Market on ICS CM9



## David L Christopher Jr (Apr 5, 2012)

So i dont know if this is a fourm already but i just put ICS CM9 2 on my touchpad and its friggin awesome.
I was also able to get Amazon Market (apps for android) on it, which makes it even better, because the touchpad is wicked fast...

to do so go to:
amazon.com
shop by department
appstore for android
then on the right enter your email for "get started"
click go
(this will open a walk through how to "allow unknown sources"
setting > security > device admin > check it to allow..
...

go to gmail.com
log in
open email from amazon
download the .apk file
open

.. and your good.

if you have saved apps from previous devicious you can load them.

i got cut the rope and monopoly and bubble balster from my DROID 3
.. saddly like 2 weeks ago my DROID almost blew up and killed me and i switched to the darkside, of iphone 4s.

but honest, hasnt blew up on me, but its really the same. more for entertainment, but business its all android.

but hope this all helps esp getting apps to use with some delicious ICS.

=)


----------

